# civility



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I commented on a post a few days ago,,(can't even find it now) where I made a comment on a person from another forum. 

I would like to apoligize for that, as it was out of place and if I could find it, I would edit it (actually I'd ask Silver to delete it, as I can't edit on my useless computer).

Sometimes I get a little fired up and at times I shot off at the mouth when I should be quiet,,,,

Even a fish wouldn't get caught if he kept his BIG mouth shut !!!!

Again sorry guys !!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I forgive you for the way you drug me through the mud. :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I forgive you for the way you drug me through the mud. :thumbsup:


Not you Work,,,, might have thought about it,,,,, but WAS able to hold myself back,,,, 

Actually it was about JP and since there are two folks who's name could be shortened to JP, one who is my friend and the one is nobody's friend,,, LOL,,, I hope the other is not lurking.

Either way,,,, it is always in bad taste to say what I did.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I was just joking. 

Yeah it is sometimes hard to remember to not let the forums lines cross. I am guilty of it at times too especially when you see the same members on multiple sites.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I commented on a post a few days ago,,(can't even find it now) where I made a comment on a person from another forum.
> 
> I would like to apoligize for that, as it was out of place and if I could find it, I would edit it (actually I'd ask Silver to delete it, as I can't edit on my useless computer).
> 
> ...


We have all done this before capt, Its what we do after that counts:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> We have all done this before capt, Its what we do after that counts:thumbsup:


we start telling sheep jokes:whistling2::jester:


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't be a feelly belly. Next your gonna want a group hug.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

uwing said:


> Don't be a feelly belly. Next your gonna want a group hug.


 
WTF does feelly belly mean???? Is that amercian for dont be a pussy??


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

uwing said:


> Don't be a feelly belly. Next your gonna want a group hug.


See now, it's macho guys like yourself that make it hard for us more sensitive types to express ourselves. Why don't you just hop in your F450 with a 12" lift and 40" tires, grab an 80 pack of Budweiser, and go take your big titted silicon-lipped trashy girlfriend and go see the latest Van Damme movie.


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> See now, it's macho guys like yourself that make it hard for us more sensitive types to express ourselves. Why don't you just hop in your F450 with a 12" lift and 40" tires, grab an 80 pack of Budweiser, and go take your big titted silicon-lipped trashy girlfriend and go see the latest Van Damme movie.


:lol: you forgot my big cigar I'd be smoking to. 

I thought painters were sensitive. Gee wiz boys. :laughing:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

uwing said:


> :lol: you forgot my big cigar I'd be smoking to.
> 
> I thought painters were sensitive. Gee wiz boys. :laughing:


Do you think I'm too sensitive?:laughing:

I get the urge to apologize once in a while....fortunately I'm _almost _totally successful in suppressing the urge, but once in a while one gets through. I'd prefer that everyone think I'm a jerk (albeit an incredibly smart and handsome jerk):whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Do you think I'm too sensitive?:laughing:
> 
> I get the urge to apologize once in a while....fortunately I'm _almost _totally successful in suppressing the urge, but once in a while one gets through. I'd prefer that everyone think I'm a jerk (albeit an incredibly smart and handsome jerk):whistling2:


Handsome????this pic scared the sh1t out of me and made me fall out of my chair when I 1st saw it:jester:


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Do you think I'm too sensitive?:laughing:
> 
> I get the urge to apologize once in a while....fortunately I'm _almost _totally successful in suppressing the urge, but once in a while one gets through. I'd prefer that everyone think I'm a jerk (albeit an incredibly smart and handsome jerk):whistling2:


I found your bike over at PT Wise was riding it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

uwing said:


> I found your bike over at PT Wise was riding it.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

uwing said:


> I found your bike over at PT Wise was riding it.


*said in Pee Wee Herman voice* "My bike! My bike! You found my bike!" :laughing:

It's a shame you had to go and spend all that money on your truck and those fancy cigars....


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

:laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm sorry slim that I laughed at the bike joke that the painters played on you,I should of stuck up for a fellow TRADES men,I hope when they return your bike they restore it to it's original colour,and not the PINK that those painters like.

but your pic still scared me,it was,Oh my god,how many slims are there


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm sorry slim that I laughed at the bike joke that the painters played on you,I should of stuck up for a fellow TRADES men,I hope when they return your bike they restore it to it's original colour,and not the PINK that those painters like.
> 
> but your pic still scared me,it was,Oh my god,how many slims are there


I was really offended that you laughed at my bike 2Buck...I poured my heart and soul into painting that bike a nice fuchsia and then the painters went and made it pink

But I forgive you...if you give me a hug :whistling2:

and there really are that many of me...how do you think I do all the posting on here that I do???


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I was really offended that you laughed at my bike 2Buck...I poured my heart and soul into painting that bike a nice fuchsia and then the painters went and made it pink
> 
> But I forgive you...if you give me a hug :whistling2:
> 
> and there really are that many of me...how do you think I do all the posting on here that I do???


........


----------

